
Techniques for writing reliable API tests and QA automation - creichert
https://assertible.com/blog/4-techniques-to-reduce-api-testing-errors-and-improve-your-qa-automation
======
creichert
I've been building a lot of API and web app testing automation and wrote an
article to share what I've learned.

To sum up some bigger points:

\- use as little end-to-end tests as possible

\- when end-to-end tests uncover bugs, write new unit tests

\- dilligently remove flaky tests and tests that don't provide value

\- keep test data consistent, short-lived, and as small as possible

Would love to discuss problems anyone else has encountered testing APIs and
web services.

(note: I am a co-founder @ Assertible)

